# Tiết kiệm điện cho thiết bị gia dụng trong gia đình



## tibodinh (21/5/21)

Tiết kiệm điện cho thiết bị gia dụng trong gia đình Mỗi lần nhận hóa đơn tiền điện hàng tháng, bạn đều muốn \“tá hỏa”, vì sao mấy chiếc bếp điện, máy hút bụi công nghiệp quận 12 lò vi sóng, quạt, nồi cơm điện, tivi, máy giặt,… lại tốn nhiều điện năng đến thế? Cùng tham khảo và áp dụng ngay các mẹo dùng điện tiết kiệm dưới đây nhé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 1Các lưu ý khi sử dụng các thiết bị gia dụng giúp tiết kiệm điện Máy lạnh Máy lạnh là một trong những thiết bị điện tiêu thụ nhiều điện năng nhất trong gia đình, nhất là bán phụ kiện máy chà sànvào những ngày hè oi bức. Do đó, nếu biết cách sử dụng thiết bị này hiệu quả có thể tiết kiệm một lượng điện lớn. Nên chọn máy lạnh có công suất phù hợp với căn phòng và chọn loại máy có bộ điều chỉnh tự động bằng điện tử và để nhiệt độ trên 25 độ C, sẽ tiết kiệm cho bạn khoảng 30% điện năng. Để không bị tốn điện, bạn cần thường xuyên vệ sinh, bảo dưỡng định kỳ và lau chùi bộ phận lọc không khí của máy để cho không khí dễ lưu thông, tiết kiệm điện năng tiêu thụ đồng thời giúp tăng tuổi thọ sử dụng của máy. Tivi Bạn nên chọn kích cỡ tivi phù hợp với căn phòng của mình vì tivi càng to sẽ càng tốn điện. Bên cạnh đó, không nên để âm thanh quá lớn hay màn hình ở chế độ quá sáng vì độ sáng và độ tương phản càng cao, màu càng đậm thì càng tiêu hao nhiều điện và tuổi thọ đèn màn hình sẽ mau giảm hơn. Tắt tivi bằng cách ấn nút ở thân máy thay vì dùng điều khiển từ xa vì ở chế độ stand-by, tivi vẫn sẽ tiêu hao điện dù không nhiều. Bếp điện Một thiết bị gia dụng khác cũng tiêu tốn điện năng mà bạn ít khi để ý chính là bếp điện. Ngay từ khi mua bếp điện, bạn nên chọn đúng kích cỡ và chất liệu nồi dùng để nấu, việc dùng đúng loại nồi cho bếp thì quá trình nấu nướng sẽ nhanh chóng và tiết kiệm điện hơn. Theo lời khuyên của các chị em nội trợ, bạn nên dùng nồi nấu có đáy phẳng, tròn, vừa với vòng lửa trên mặt bếp, sẽ giúp nhiệt tập trung làm nóng đáy nồi nhanh hơn. Đặc biệt, vì bếp phải vận hành với công suất lớn, do đó nấu ăn với nhiệt độ cao lâu chẳng những điện hao phí nhiều mà các thiết bị bên trong của bếp cũng bị ảnh hưởng. Vì vậy, bạn hạn chế nấu ăn bằng bếp điện với nhiệt độ cao trong thời gian dài nhé. Nếu cần nấu ăn với nhiệt độ cao, nên chọn thời gian trong vài phút, sau đó hạ nhiệt độ xuống ở mức trung bình. Trước khi món ăn chín khoảng 5 phút, hãy tắt bếp, dù không còn điện vào bếp nhưng nhiệt lượng vẫn tỏa ra và làm chín thức ăn, lại giúp tiết kiệm điện hiệu quả. Lò vi sóng Đối với lò vi sóng, bạn nên chọn lò vi sóng theo dung tích, công suất, chức năng phù hợp với nhu cầu sử dụng của gia đình. Tránh chọn những sản phẩm có mức công suất, dung tích quá lớn hao phí nhiều điện năng không cần thiết. Bên cạnh đó, bạn không nên thường xuyên mở cửa lò vi sóng, khi đóng cửa lò nên chú ý đóng kín, không để nhiệt lượng tỏa ra bên ngoài, đèn chiếu sáng hoạt động liên tục. Đảm bảo thực phẩm cho vào lò luôn ướt hoặc có nước trong lò để tránh làm hư tổn ống magnetron. Bọc thêm lớp nilong bên ngoài thực phẩm để thời gian làm nóng nhanh hơn. Khi không sử dụng lò vi sóng nên rút dây điện nguồn khỏi ổ cắm vì lò không có nút tắt nguồn, nếu lò vẫn cắm điện thì lò vẫn hoạt động, vẫn tiêu thụ năng lượng. Quạt Khi thời tiết khô nóng, không nên mở cửa sổ, cửa nhà để tránh luồng gió nóng từ bên ngoài lọt vào, làm tăng nhiệt độ khiến quạt phải hoạt động nhiều hơn để làm mát. Sử dụng quạt ở tốc độ vừa phải, không chọn mức quá cao làm quạt hoạt động hết công suất, hao phí điện năng nhiều mà tác dụng làm mát cũng không lớn. Với quạt phun sương, bạn hạn chế sử dụng nhiều chức năng cùng 1 lúc: vừa bật chức năng phun sương vừa bật đèn, chức năng đuổi muỗi, ion, tạo mùi thơm,… Sử dụng như vậy chẳng những làm điện năng tiêu thụ tăng mà còn giảm độ bền cho sản phẩm. Chỉ nên sử dụng cùng lúc những chức năng thực sự cần thiết. Bạn cũng có thể đặt 1 chiếc khăn hay miếng vải phủ lên nắp nồi, giúp nhiệt lượng không bị tỏa ra bên ngoài, cơm nấu nhanh chín. Thường xuyên làm sạch mâm nhiệt, nắp nồi giúp nhiệt lượng truyền dẫn tốt hơn, ít hao phí điện năng. Sau khi cơm đã chín, hãy chuyển sang chế độ giữ ấm, và nên rút dây điện nguồn ra để tiết kiệm năng lượng. Máy giặt Để giảm điện năng khi dùng máy giặt, bạn nên chọn chế độ giặt ở nhiệt độ thấp, hay nước lạnh khi giặt với những loại quần áo không quá bẩn. Ngày nay, các máy giặt ứng dụng công nghệ hiện đại có thể làm sạch quần áo bạn dễ dàng ngay với nước lạnh nên không nhất thiết phải chọn nhiệt độ cao khi giặt, rất hao điện. Kiểu thiết kế tối giản đến từng chi tiết, các góc cạnh được bo tròn trông mềm mại Một mẹo nhỏ nữa là khi quần áo không bẩn quá mức, bạn nên chọn chế độ giặt vải cotton, đây là chế độ giặt tốn ít nước và điện nhất. Bên cạnh đó, hãy giặt đúng khối lượng, không nên giặt lượng quần áo quá ít hay quá nhiều, cho lượng quần áo đủ làm đầy máy giặt sẽ giúp thiết bị hoạt động tốt và tiết kiệm điện hơn. Khi lắp đặt, không để tủ lạnh sát vào tường vì hệ thống làm lạnh ở phía sau sản phẩm không có không khí luồng vào để làm mát nên về lâu dài tủ lạnh sẽ nhanh xuống cấp, độ bền giảm và tiêu thụ điện năng cao. Nên tránh để tủ lạnh tiếp xúc với các nguồn nhiệt cao như bếp gas, bếp điện, lò vi sóng, ánh sáng mặt trời, thiết bị cũng sẽ hao phí nhiều điện khi vận hành. Tủ lạnh Không mở cửa tủ lạnh thường xuyên, luồng hơi lạnh thoát ra ngoài nhiều sẽ làm hao phí điện năng. Không cho thực phẩm còn nóng vào tủ lạnh, sẽ khiến sản phẩm vận hành với công suất cao để làm mát, hãy để thực phẩm ở bên ngoài cho đến khi nguội thì cho vào tủ lạnh. Ngoài ra, không để tủ lạnh quá đầy hoặc quá trống, với tủ lạnh trống không sẽ làm giảm khả năng làm mát, còn khi có quá nhiều thực phẩm bên trong sẽ ngăn cản sự lưu thông của các luồng khí lạnh, khiến tủ lạnh hoạt động nhiều và tiêu hao nhiều điện năng hơn. Bàn ủi (bàn là) Trước khi bắt đầu ủi, hãy tập trung tất cả những món đồ cần ủi trong gia đình lại một nơi, rồi phân loại ra theo từng loại vải hoặc độ dày mỏng của quần áo. Vì khi ủi nhiều đồ cùng lúc, nhiệt độ cao được duy trì nên sẽ tốn ít điện năng. Không nên ủi đồ ướt, vì bàn ủi sẽ tốn lượng điện lớn để làm khô quần áo, nên chọn ủi đồ thời gian sáng sớm hoặc tối muộn là lúc dòng điện ổn định hơn, tránh tiêu hao nhiều điện năng. 2Các phương pháp giúp tiết kiệm điện hiệu quả, tối ưu Sử dụng bóng đèn led tiết kiệm điện Đèn LED tiết kiệm khoảng 75% năng lượng và có tuổi thọ lâu hơn gấp 25 lần so với đèn sợi đốt thông thường. Chính vì vậy việc sử dụng đèn LED chắc chắn sẽ tiết kiệm điện hơn so với các loại đèn khác. Hiện nay, trên thị trường có nhiều loại đèn LED từ mẫu mã đến kích thước nên rất dễ cho các gia đình lựa chọn. Sử dụng bộ điều chỉnh ánh sáng trong phòng ngủ Phòng ngủ là nơi bạn có thể điều chỉnh độ sáng một cách linh hoạt nhất. Khi trang trí phòng ngủ dễ thương, nên tận dụng lắp đặt bộ điều chỉnh ánh sáng vừa tiết kiệm lượng điện năng vừa làm đẹp cho căn phòng ngủ của bạn. Lắp đặt công tắc điện thông minh Thiết bị này cho phép người dùng dù ở bất cứ vị trí nào trong nhà cũng có thể dễ dàng tắt hay mở các thiết bị điện gia dụng mà không cần phải tới ổ điện để tháo phích cắm nhờ kết nối không dây với smartphone qua mạng wi-fi. Bên cạnh đó, bạn còn có thể hẹn giờ tắt thiết bị, xem báo cáo hiện trạng tiêu thụ điện cũng như ước tính số tiền sẽ phải trả trong tháng. Sử dụng các thiết bị có công nghệ tiết kiệm điện Inverter Các thiết bị điện không sử dụng công nghệ Inverter tiêu thụ điện năng rất lớn. Nếu bạn chọn mua những sản phẩm có ứng dụng công nghệ Inverter thì giúp tiết kiệm chi phí tiền điện đáng kể mỗi tháng. Vì vậy, trước khi chọn mua các thiết bị điện như: máy lạnh, tủ lạnh, máy giặt, lò vi sóng, nồi cơm điện, bếp từ,… bạn nên lưu ý thông tin này trên sản phẩm. Tủ lạnh Inverter là gì? Có ưu điểm gì so với tủ lạnh thường? Tận dụng tối đa nguồn ánh sáng và gió từ môi trường tự nhiên Khi bạn ở nhà thì mở các cánh cửa sổ, cửa chính để gió và ánh sáng tự nhiên vào, giúp nhà thông thoáng mát mẻ. Thay vì bật đèn vào ban ngày, bật máy lạnh thường xuyên để làm mát thì nên tận dụng gió và ánh nắng vừa tiết kiệm điện vừa có lợi cho sức khỏe. Tận dụng tối đa nguồn ánh sáng và gió từ môi trường tự nhiên Sử dụng công cụ giám sát thiết bị điện trong nhà Công cụ này được thiết kế để giúp kiểm soát tốt hơn việc sử dụng điện trong gia đình bằng cách giám sát các thiết bị điện. Nó cũng giúp nhắc nhở người dùng về những nhiệm vụ trong nhà và thông báo cho họ khi quên tắt một thứ gì đó và cho biết các thiết bị đã đang dùng bao nhiêu điện. Ngoài ra, nó có thể phát hiện thiết bị \“ngốn” năng lượng nhất trong nhà và ước tính tổng lượng điện năng mà chúng tiêu thụ. Giảm thiểu việc để thiết bị điện ở trạng thái chờ Nhiều người cho rằng để thiết bị điện ở trạng thái chờ sẽ tiết kiệm hơn những có một thực tế là máy chà sàn đơnđiều này vẫn tiêu tốn năng lượng điện và có thể chiếm tới 10% trong tổng lượng điện tiêu thụ. Chính vì lý do đó, nếu không cần sử dụng thiết bị trong thời gian dài, tốt hơn hết nên tắt hẳn để tiết kiệm năng lượng.


----------

